
Spreadsheet technology (2011) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.itu.dk/people/sestoft/funcalc/ITU-TR-2011-142.pdf
======
Someone
Source code (C#) at
[http://www.itu.dk/people/sestoft/corecalc/](http://www.itu.dk/people/sestoft/corecalc/).
Doesn't look actively maintained ( _" A dump of the Funcalc 0.14.0.0 source
code as of 27 September 2014, as a Visual Studio 2012 solution. Binaries and
examples are in SDFCalc/CoreCalc/bin/Release/. You will need NET 4.5 or later
to run Funcalc.exe. When I find the time, I will further clean up the source
code, add more method documentation, and move the source to Github to
facilitate sharing and branching."_)

------
hackuser
Also of interest:

* EuSpRIG (European Spreadsheet Risks Interest Group): More about the application than the tech

[http://www.eusprig.org/](http://www.eusprig.org/)

* Ray Panko's Spreadsheet Research Website: Outdated, but some interesting stuff

[http://panko.shidler.hawaii.edu/SSR/](http://panko.shidler.hawaii.edu/SSR/)

EDIT: Edited a little

------
pthreads
Thank you. I was looking for something just like this on spreadsheet
implementations, inner workings, models etc.. If you have any more resources
like this please post them as well.

~~~
Tomte
The author has written a book (MIT Press), which seems to be a newer (maybe
longer?) version of this.

------
Scarbutt
The first couples of chapters looks like a nice resource to introduce the
fundamentals of spreadsheets.

